# Clark's First Grow



## clarkkent (Jul 25, 2007)

Alright so I've read and read and read some more and I'm ready to give this a shot. I realize that this won't be the most expensive or elaborate setup but I think it will work out just fine. If it doesn't, oh well...I'll only be out time.

I set a dozen or so bag seeds to germinate 2 days ago between some paper towels and plates. Today I checked on them again and have some sprouts!!






:woohoo:
Man I love this picture.  Reminds me of when my kids were born.  Is that wrong?  lol

Anyhow, of the twelve seeds 3 have sprouted so I'll get them into some dirt while I wait for the others.

And here is their new home. 


I still plan on putting a small fan in and have put some vent holes at the bottom and top. I'm also going to run by the hardware store and pick up something to reflect the light down and I think we'll be good to go.

It's 24" wide x 18" deep. So far I've got 3 compact flourescents at 2700 lumen each. That may be cutting it close from what I've read, but it's what I have for now. If I need to bump it up, I will.

I'll keep updating and look forward to constructive criticism.


----------



## clarkkent (Jul 25, 2007)

hmm, links but no pics


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 25, 2007)

They don't even work!!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 26, 2007)

No Pix still


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 26, 2007)

working for me..

Looks good, goodluck and may the force be with you...

might want to get some good seeds.. 1st grow or not.
4 months down the road, you gonna think.. " darn, i could 
of grown and smoking of my own chronic, instead i got some
midgrade schwag"


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 26, 2007)

*Hey whats going on SuperMan oops i mean Clarkkent.   Looks like your off to a good start. Congrats on the new members of your family. :hubba:  *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice grow box you got there. try to get like 3 more CFL's and 2 shop lights mounted on each side and you will reall be rolling. you will be looking at close to $45 maybe 50 . I see cheap shop light at walmart for 10-$15.Thatll bump the light up nicely. hope this helps you out. Good Luck


----------



## clarkkent (Jul 26, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> working for me..
> 
> Looks good, goodluck and may the force be with you...
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.  Everytime I cruise the seedbank sites and see all the pics posted on here, I'm like, damn I would like to grow something and actually KNOW what it's called and what to expect.

Which leads to a question I have....is there a guide or something that can help you identify a strain of marijuana?  Like once it starts growing good, can you tell what it really is?


----------



## clarkkent (Jul 26, 2007)

Day 4?  Dont' really know which day to count as their birthday...the day I put them to germinate or the day they sprouted.  I'll go by the germination day.  But they popped out yesterday and I put them in their JiffyPots.  Today 2 of the 6 in pots are above ground!  Gotta grab a few more pots for their lazy brothers and sisters that just popped in their paper towel home.

Grabbing a couple more lights and the fan tomorrow.


----------



## 3patas (Jul 26, 2007)

you know my friend you have to cut the bottom of and for now you are good with lights and when you get your new lights remember cool white  and  with florus 3 inches away from light  any help i am here


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 27, 2007)

hey 3 whats up my frien long tyme no talk, how waz the smoke?? O.K now, how many plants do you plan on putting in there, cause that will make a big difference on how many lights to use.Hey Clark if you got a credit card and dont mind spending bout 50-60 bucks for the light and bulbs you can go here http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=SST102 and they got a cool T8 Sunleaves Saturn, Its 2x2 so it will fit in ya box perfectly. I gotta fix this guy PC and hes gonna give me a 400w light beats spending 160 for 1


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 27, 2007)

Yo-Ho Clarkkent,
   LOL, Ya know everyone loves that name. My thoughts are about your venting. I too would love to recommend that you get something to excite youtself over. Lights are sneaky heat builders especially when the door is closed,  and it has a chance to accumulate the heat in that space, watch close OK ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 27, 2007)

King, i totally forgot to tell hime about heat great work on that. Heat build u can be a B!!!h. Even with clf's, flourencents are better but need a lot of them, the site above have a few with lumens 40,000, dot know about the heat they could give off. get u like 2 cpu fans could work nicely for you but i dunno. What do you think he should King or any 1 that reads this???


----------



## booradley (Jul 27, 2007)

when I was growing with CFLs and passive vent (just a hole in the top to let the heat escape) it never got too hot in my cab. I was using some of those monster CFLs (which I do not recommend - use many smaller ones instead of one or two large ones!).


----------



## 3patas (Jul 27, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> hey 3 whats up my frien long tyme no talk, how waz the smoke?? O.K now, how many plants do you plan on putting in there, cause that will make a big difference on how many lights to use.Hey Clark if you got a credit card and dont mind spending bout 50-60 bucks for the light and bulbs you can go here http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=SST102 and they got a cool T8 Sunleaves Saturn, Its 2x2 so it will fit in ya box perfectly. I gotta fix this guy PC and hes gonna give me a 400w light beats spending 160 for 1


 waz up my friend well right now i have  14 plants they are doing very good wazup with yours hit me back peace out


----------



## clarkkent (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice.  

I went to Menards today and picked up two more 24" flourescent cool white tubes.  One for each side of the box.  I have a pc fan right now that I could install, but I'm trying to decide if I should just put a regular small fan in there somewhere.

I had the lights on all day today, still on actually, and it was 85 degrees here...and it doesn't seem any warmer inside.  But it cant' hurt to put the fan, plus I read that it makes the plants stronger.  *shrug*

Right now I have like 10? seeds started in JiffyPots and plan on really only raising 3 plants once I figure out which ones are females.  I know it'll be a while till then.  But I'm looking to let them get to be about 15"-18" tall before they go into flower.  I really am not sure how much room they'll take up but thought 3 should be easily doable.  As I progress you guys can tell me if I can handle more I'd guess.

Keep the info coming.....I appreciate it.


----------



## 3patas (Jul 27, 2007)

hey my friend for you to have an idea every 5 inches your plant will finish on a foot long meaning that if you start a plant 15 inches long on the flowering stage you most likely will finish 3 feet long  you might think is alot but when you put your plants on flowering stage the will grow like you never seen a plant grow this is a very helpfull tip for box growers


----------



## clarkkent (Jul 27, 2007)

So I may be better off letting them get to like 6"-8" and then start flowering?  Or is that too soon?  Cuz I have the space for them to get to be up to 4' I'd say.  But for time reasons, space reasons, and kind of hiding them...I'd just as soon have them done asap.  I'm in no hurry to smoke, though I am looking forward to it, but I'd like to not drag this out the first time around.

As far as never seeing a plant grow that fast...I'm sure I believe you, cuz right now their already an inch out of the ground and I just dropped them in two days ago! 
:holysheep:  I'm almost scared to see what they do when I put the other lights in


----------



## 3patas (Jul 27, 2007)

clarkkent said:
			
		

> So I may be better off letting them get to like 6"-8" and then start flowering? Or is that too soon? Cuz I have the space for them to get to be up to 4' I'd say. But for time reasons, space reasons, and kind of hiding them...I'd just as soon have them done asap. I'm in no hurry to smoke, though I am looking forward to it, but I'd like to not drag this out the first time around.
> 
> As far as never seeing a plant grow that fast...I'm sure I believe you, cuz right now their already an inch out of the ground and I just dropped them in two days ago!
> :holysheep: I'm almost scared to see what they do when I put the other lights in


 no dont do that if you have 4 feet tall star at 19 to 20 inches high that will ends at 4 feet


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 27, 2007)

:yeahthat:


----------



## clarkkent (Jul 27, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> no dont do that if you have 4 feet tall star at 19 to 20 inches high that will ends at 4 feet



How long are we talking about?  Ballpark?  From today to harvest typically.  I guess it's going to depend on the strain which I don't know...but roughly


----------



## clarkkent (Jul 31, 2007)

Day 4 (late post)

Everything seems to be going along fine.  They are growing fast, or so it seems.  















And this one I thought was cool....they try so hard 





Anyhow....the pics don't show it but I installed two more 24" flourescents and a 7" pc fan.  The temp in the cabinet was up to about 94 (it's been hot here) but the fan brought it down about 12 degrees so that should work out.

Guess I just keep waiting now......
Oh and I'll post some more recent pics in a couple days but they have seriously doubled in size since this pic 2 days ago.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 31, 2007)

Yo nice setup, Is that all you need of the amout of cfl's and ure good.


----------



## clarkkent (Aug 2, 2007)

How soon can you put the plants on 12/12?  I mean and be productive...and how will that affect their grow rate?

Most of the little girls (i hope) are about 3 inches tall now and have been on 20/4 for a week.  I realize there's probably no 'right' answer but what is common?

I'll try to get some pics up later


----------



## A.K. (Aug 3, 2007)

if your growing 9 plants you want more than just three cfls. buy an hps light if you have the budget


----------



## clarkkent (Aug 3, 2007)

The plan is to only continue growing 3 once I can see which ones are strongest/biggest/female.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 3, 2007)

They can be put into flower at anytime but the longer you veg, the bigger the yield. If you're just wanting to determine sex you could put them on 12/12 now but it still may take a few weeks for sex to show. They will preflower(show sex) at 4-6weeks old naturally.


----------



## clarkkent (Aug 3, 2007)

So if I keep them at their current light time they will show sex on their own before putting them 12/12?  

And how long does flowering usually take once started?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 3, 2007)

i got one plant thats been growing for almost 2 months in VEG cycle
and they havne't shown sex..  EXCEPT for LOWRYDERS...

Best bet:  after 4/5 weeks of VEG.. start 12/12 cycle .

From what im told.. your plants can get 3x their size in FLOWER cycle.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 5, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> i got one plant thats been growing for almost 2 months in VEG cycle
> and they havne't shown sex.. EXCEPT for LOWRYDERS...
> 
> Best bet: after 4/5 weeks of VEG.. start 12/12 cycle .
> ...


 
:yeahthat: 4-5 weeks is great time to start flower,it can take up to 2 weeks to show there sex so if you dont see it right away jus give it a lil time. You can get a lil magnafieing glass and look at the nodes to get a closer look when searching for sex.


----------



## clarkkent (Aug 7, 2007)

Day 14?

Well things seem to be progressing just fine.  Plants are getting bigger every day.  Here are some pics.  They're about 4" high right now.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=30941&stc=1&d=1186534534
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=30942&stc=1&d=1186534534
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=30943&stc=1&d=1186534534
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=30944&stc=1&d=1186534534

I've had some differing advice on watering.  A guy I know said not to water them very often because they will get tall at the stem?  I don't really have the feeling that he knows as much as you guys do about growing though.

So I've pretty much gone on instinct and watered them like I'd water any other plant.  When the soil starts to feel dry.  Have to keep in mind that the soil I used drains really well.  Also, it's been a steady 93 degrees in my box due to local weather so the water evaporates fairly quickly.  Also they are on 20/4

Any suggestions are welcome

Oh, and if someone could tell me what I'm doing wrong that my pics post as links, that'd be helpful.  I thought I could follow the sites instructions but apparently I'm missing something.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 7, 2007)

use the "manage attachments" button (you have to scroll down some to see it) instead of "insert picture" button in the post box tools.
BTW you watering schedule is fine.


----------



## clarkkent (Aug 9, 2007)

Still growing but I think I may have a small problem.  I'm starting to get some yellowing of leaves.  I haven't been watering much but today the pots seemed really dry to me, so I watered.

The water I use is regular tap that has sit out for 2 days before using.  I used a 50/50 vermiculite/miracle grow soil mix that was recommended on one of the grow guides here.  I've got a fan circulating air and it's been between 80-94 degrees in the cabinet.

Any suggestions?  Other than that, no drooping or anything.  They 'seem' healthy.


----------



## clarkkent (Aug 10, 2007)

Anybody?

I did go back and check the bag of soil Miracle Gro Garden Soil.  I noticed something that may be the problem.  Says right on the bag in HUGE letters (duh) NOT TO BE USED IN POTS.  So I'm kinda assuming that they have some kind of nute burn?

Either way I'm going to go ahead and transplant them into some good soil asap and hope they get better.  At least i"m only two weeks into it if they don't make it.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 11, 2007)

that may be your problum dont give any ferts till it clears up


----------



## clarkkent (Aug 11, 2007)

Alright....last night I got some new soil and moved everyone into their permanent homes.  When I took the jiffypots out of their plastic pots i noticed that their roots were smooshed up into the bottom of the pots.  I had only cut the bottom off half the pots because i didn't know till later.

At any rate, i took the bottoms off the jiffy pots and planted them pot and all into their big, comfy new buckets o' dirt and gave them a good watering.  They seem to be handling it well and don't seem to be continuing to turn yellow, but we'll see.  Some of the plants also have some spotting with reddish brown spots?  I'm guessing that if it was the roots or the nutes in the other soil, they should be getting better with the new dirt.  We'll see.

I also put them onto 12/12.  I'll put some pics up later.  

Thanks to everyone for the advice and comments


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 11, 2007)

good luck hope all goes well for you


----------



## clarkkent (Aug 12, 2007)

See if this works....

here are my latest pics

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=31283&stc=1&d=1186968684

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=31282&stc=1&d=1186967969


----------



## clarkkent (Aug 24, 2007)

Day 28?

So I've been on 12/12 for two weeks now and there are flowers starting to form.  Most of the six plants have white hairs starting up.  

I've looked at a few grow guides about determining sex, but to be honest, I'm still lost I think.  Or at least I don't have a ton of confidence about it.

Is it feasible to have all 6 be female?  Cuz that's what it seems like to me.  I haven't seen anything resembling 'balls' and they all have the white hairs.  ???

I can post some pics if anyone replies and wants to throw their two cents in.

Otherwise things seem to be going well.  I did have to get a air freshener thing.  Picked it up at Walmart (if they only knew how many grows they are responsible for, lol)  I'll check the name but it's just a citrus air freshener that also has carbon in it for like $3.  As long as the air circulates it does a decent job, but it's starting to get stinky so I may have to look into something else soon.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 24, 2007)

i would like to see jus to confem that they are females and to see how ur progress is comeing along


----------



## clarkkent (Aug 26, 2007)

These are assorted pics from all the plants.  One of the things I was going by was I believe something I saw on here, that said if you have little balls and no hair growing out, it's male.  If you have the little ball and the hair, then female.  
But then you go look other places and find different info.  So who knows.  Hopefully you guys, lol.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2007)

> if you have little balls and no hair growing out, it's male. If you have the little ball and the hair, then female.


This is correct. Crude way of explaining it but correct.


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 1, 2007)

Day whatever....

Everything is still going great.  I can't believe how fast these things grow in flower!  At this rate their going to be pushing the limits of my space by the time their ready.  What a problem to have, lol.

Buds at ever crook on every plant!


----------



## 50bud (Sep 1, 2007)

sounds great...can you post some pics?


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 2, 2007)

Here are the latest pics.  I noticed that one of the larger plants has some droopy leaves and they seem to be turning a darker shade.  Not sure why unless it got too much water? (bottom left pic)  Any ideas would be helpful.  Or maybe it's just the strain of plant?  These were all bag seeds.


----------



## 50bud (Sep 2, 2007)

looking pretty good bro, here in a couple of weeks your gonna be one happy dude.


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 2, 2007)

Your plants look great, CK.   Hopefully someone will give you some ideas about the droopy leaves and the dark color, I don't see it in the pic, but I don't have a well trained eye............yet!   LOL


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 2, 2007)

Stopped by Wallyworld today and picked up a couple of warm floros for the side lights and a Febreeze plug in air filter that I'm gonna hang inside to try to deal with the impending smell.  I'll let you know if it works.  If so, it was a well spent $15


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 3, 2007)

wazzzup clark,lookin good m8.i bought one of those plug in's and put it in my hall downstairs by my front door,my grow room is upstairs and i can still smell the weed ,but i hope it works for u,,peace out.


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 6, 2007)

they only work for a small area.  supposed to be plugged in up to 6' from the stink.  *shrug*

mine is working pretty well in the cabinet.  still got a bit of a plant smell, but not so much the bud smell.

and Houston, we have crystal formation!  :aok:


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, it looks like harvest time is coming soon!  I've got trichomes turning amber/brown.  They're very sporadic so far so I'm trying to be patient.

Here are some pics.  And some nice close ups, I think.

Anyone that has comments, please by all means let me know.  About harvest, I only know what I've read on the sticky posts so any pointers would be great.


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Results ur getting.:holysheep:  WHat type of lights are u using??


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 11, 2007)

yo ur plants are looking so effing good,,, ok i am so pissed right now i have 4 cfl's have a plant with flowers u know but no buds and they have been in flower for like 2 months *** i am a first time grower by the way whats the deal


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 12, 2007)

They're 3 2700 lumen cfl's above and 2 720 (i think) 24" tubes on the sides.  and I have about 5 sq ft of space.

The light is key.  I'm sure i'd have bigger plants with a bigger set of lights of one of those high powered ones.  can't remember what they're called right now, a little buzzed.

But thanks for the comments.

And Smokin', you might have a light leak? Letting light in during dark times?


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh yeah....can anyone tell by looking what strain this might be?  I'd love to have a name for them.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 12, 2007)

yea its called SupaMan, LOL call it what you want to. Theres no way to tell a strain, you will jus know indica/sativa, or u will see a mix of both, great looking ladies you got yourself there how many weeks in are you and how long you got??


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 12, 2007)

I germinated 7-26 and they've been flowering for about a month I think.  Have to go back through the posts.

So I think they should be all done before 2 months is up.  then the next adventure will be drying and curing.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 12, 2007)

give it another 2-4 weeks, make sure u see my post on cheap and important investments, get a microscope and look at them triches theres a link in that post on where 1 at for cheap . Radio shack


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 12, 2007)

yeah, i saw that post.  i checked out my local RS and they didn't have them anymore so I'm going to have to go by a few other ones.  or get it online i guess


----------



## medicore (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice work man those are looking tasty.


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 15, 2007)

Alright, so I just cut down my babies. As far as I can tell they were ready with everything I've read on here and all your help.

Trichomes were cloudy under the microscope...not clear nor amber.

I'll get a pic up later.

Now I'm just hoping to do everything else right. I did some manicuring before I hung them up. But (here's my stupid question) what do you do with all the extra leaves or leaves in general?

And the grow cabinet ended up working well...doubling as a drying cabinet

Also I went and picked up my first bong today. Or as the lady reminded me, "we don't have anything here by that name. we only sell pipes"

Uh huh.


----------



## SSwest (Sep 16, 2007)

Smoke Report!!


----------

